# Black working line GSD



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm looking to purchase a black male working line german shepherd puppy. I am looking for a more blocky, stallion like dog with a slant back. Does anyone know of any breedings to fit this description?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Well if you stack them don't all dogs have aslant back-not sure


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

might help if you post what area your looking, and what 'type' of dog your looking minus the physical characteristics


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the slant look is typically associated with American Showlines (ASL)

Finding a blocky "stallion" like male in a black is extremely hard - most blacks are finer boned and headed- the DDR lineage is associated with more bone and head.....

That being said - temperament and drive are things you need to consider as well as color and structure

Lee


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

www.dejuco.com 

nice black male stud here ... i have a black GSD comming from that breeder.. nice people also


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you still looking to buy a Czech dog and a long coat?


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

pcaudle8, Sent you a P.M.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

V-Hannes vom Spadener Holz 
This is who I got my dog from, their stud dog Hannes is even better looking in person.

Also take a look at: 

V- Grizwold Von Grunheide


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Are you still looking to buy a Czech dog and a long coat?


:thumbup:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Tankin said:


> V-Hannes vom Spadener Holz
> This is who I got my dog from, their stud dog Hannes is even better looking in person.
> 
> Also take a look at:
> ...


:thumbup:I have a dog that looks like that...sorta, kinda...missing a penis.


----------



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

EMoore, No i've decided against the long coat. Thank you for all the replies. I live in Alabama but am willing to pay for shipping so it doesn't matter the dogs location. I want a "stallion" like male dog. I would prefer it black but if I found a great looking puppy in a different coat color I would definitely consider it.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

What the heck is a stallion like dog?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Freddy said:


> What the heck is a stallion like dog?


I can only assume he means masculine.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ok so he means a ddr dog (very masc) front with a american show line back (slanted) ?? in all black?


He will be happy with any ddr breeder i bet


you want something like this

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...84605887_1377013264_33201121_1777385927_n.jpg

or this 

http://gsd.ru/images/Hector1.jpg


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Photos - Jersey Shore Shepherds (and Friends!) (Forked River, NJ) - Meetup My boy Baron at 5 months Got him from Gaardog Shepherds out of North Dakota Ann is awesome. My boys parents are scheduled for an upcoming litter. Have German,Czech and Canadian police lines with 4 generations of documented pedigree at a fair price. Highly reccomend.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

how about this guy?









This is Voodoo Hartis Bohemia


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

German Shepherd puppies for sale, Breeder of German Shepherd Dogs Look at "dogs sold" for more pics of my boy. You can also see mom and dad. She documents everything and apptitude tests her pups.


----------



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

Those are both beautiful dogs! I'm looking for a very masculine black male with a large head so I guess the second dog. Do you know any good breeders that would have what I'm looking for @pets4life?




pets4life said:


> ok so he means a ddr dog (very masc) front with a american show line back (slanted) ?? in all black?
> 
> 
> He will be happy with any ddr breeder i bet
> ...


----------



## pcaudle8 (Apr 16, 2012)

@robk he's perfect! I prefer a stock coat though! But other than his coat he's perfect!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

pcaudle8 said:


> @robk he's perfect! I prefer a stock coat though! But other than his coat he's perfect!


Hard to tell for sure in that picture, but it looks like he is a stock coat.


----------

